# Plant Id



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone know what these plants are, and if they require ferts?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

The plant to the right in the first picture looks like Rotala rotundifolia with some type of broader leaf stems mixed in. I'm not sure on the left one.

The second picture looks like Bacopa caroliniana.

I would separate the stems and plant them either individually or in pairs. This will allow light to get to the lowe leaves.

I would fertilize with these plants. How much light do you have? All plants should be fertilized, some will do ok without them though. I'd atleast get something like Flourish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed, on both plant ID's. The purplish plant in the foreground of pic 2 (I think) is not an aquatic plant. Looks like arrowhead.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

what should i do with the purple one? Do you think it is harmful to my fish?

it seems to be doing the best, and is growing pretty quick


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

I would take the purple one out. Its non-aquatic, so it will eventually rot in the tank and possibly cause an ammonia spike. I'd go ahead and remove it before this happens.

You can put it in a pot with water just covering the roots (in potting soil) and it should grow fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

If not aquatic then why is it growing still? I bought from a pet store, in a fish tank. Ive had the plant in there for atleast three weeks, plus the time its been in the tank in the pet store, its probably been submerged for months, so why would it be flourishing?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Sometimes non-aquatic plants will live for 6 months to a year before rotting. Sometimes they won't even live that long. You can leave it in the tank until it rots if you want, but just be sure to take it out as soon as it starts rotting. Alot of pet stores are notorious for selling non-aquatic plants...especially chain stores. They have no idea they aren't aquatic, but just buy what is available to them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Your right, my bad. Its a purple waffle plant. http://davesgarden.com/pf/showimage/50789/

going to go pot it now...


thanks


----------

